# R3 purchased. Is there supposed to be a hole here??



## fightingiris61 (Oct 30, 2011)

Frame delivered yesterday. I was inspecting it and found this hole behind the BB shell. Is this supposed to be there? Vent Hole??


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I think that is the hole for the FD cable.


----------



## fightingiris61 (Oct 30, 2011)

kookieCANADA said:


> I think that is the hole for the FD cable.


Yes that looks to be correct, after looking at the frame again. Thank You.

Do I run a bit of shifter housing through there? I can't find any cable routing info for this frame.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I have the R5 and it is just the cable coming out of the hole going to the FD.

If you can find one that fits, you could try a grommet (Madone has one but my R5 doesn't).


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

I think the hole setup is the same as the rca. Theres an rca supplementary manual on the cervelo site that has a great diagram. Thats for the mechanical FD cable.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Bit crude isn't it?

I'd want to be running some housing through that, leaving a couple of inches above the frame, and sealing it in place.

Otherwise it's just a water trap.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

What you can't see is the giant drain hole under the bb. No way for water to accumulate in that frame.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Specifically, take a look at the diagrams in this document.

http://www.cervelo.com/media/docs/Rca-Supplementary-Manual-51cfc91a-5afb-46a6-99ff-640e0ba5ba9d-0.pdf


----------



## fightingiris61 (Oct 30, 2011)

Great, that helps alot. Thanks!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

You need to get a black plastic sleeve to fit in there. You should be able to get one at any bike shop. When you buy a new frame...that "straw" comes in a plastic bag.


----------

